# Dankung Lucky General Mini



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I was recently looking at the "Mini" models on Dankung's website (listing here: http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/lucky-mini-slingshot_1688?line_item_id=41565). I'm a fan of smaller slingshots and I had yet to try out a chinese style shooter with looped fork tips. I looked around on YouTube and on this forum but I was unable to find any mentions of these models. I decided to go with the cheapest option, the Mini General, to satisfy my curiosity (I also included a POM and a bit of Precise Anti-Cold Latex in my order).

First off, this thing is small! The Dankung listing says this model is 8cm tall, but that doesn't really sink in until you get it in your hand. I wear a medium sized glove and the whole thing nearly disappears in my palm.

This is also of exceptional quality. I thought the price for this model (~$18) was a bit steep, especially considering this was the cheapest one (the Mini Antelope model is $34.60!). Upon receiving it, any reservations about the price went away. All of the exposed metal is polished like a mirror, and there are no sharp edges anywhere. The leather wrapping is extremely tight, soft, and comfortable. Very well done.

Speaking of the leather wrap, on the website the General model shows a red and brown wrapping, while mine is red and black. I actually prefer the red and black over the image on the listing, but I thought it was worth mentioning. I have heard of some inconsistency with Dankung listing images vs. what you actually receive, so this was unsurprising. Mine also shipped with a small lanyard attached, with various oriental-looking beads attached. I untied mine because the cord is a little too thin for my liking and I didn't like the big clunky bead. This is also not shown on the website, so be warned. I swapped mine out for a 550 lanyard.

The ergos on this model are mostly good. It takes some getting used to but you can shoot it just fine with no lanyard, and adding a lanyard helps even more.

This model shipped with a very small looped 1632 bandset with some of their newer BB pouches. The material seems synthetic and I have read elsewhere that it's made of a microfiber. Whatever it is, it's very strong and I expect it to last a long while. It works nicely with .177" BBs and 1/4" ammo. I disassembled the looped bandset (too short and too heavy for the size of ammo you'd be shooting with the pouch) and converted it into a pseudo set. The loops are about 1 1/2 inches and the single portion is about 5 inches. This sends .177 BBs and 1/4" ammo clean through a soda can, in one side and out the other. I also put on some full looped 1632 (my own set) and tossed some 3/8" ammo, but it's more fun with small stuff. It would also send airsoft BBs and small candies nicely.

All in all, despite the inconsistencies between the listing images/description and the received product, I am very pleased. This is a great shooter to throw in the pocket with a handful of small ammo and the quality is great. Get one!


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

3danman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was recently looking at the "Mini" models on Dankung's website (listing here: http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/lucky-mini-slingshot_1688?line_item_id=41565). I'm a fan of smaller slingshots and I had yet to try out a chinese style shooter with looped fork tips. I looked around on YouTube and on this forum but I was unable to find any mentions of these models. I decided to go with the cheapest option, the Mini General, to satisfy my curiosity (I also included a POM and a bit of Precise Anti-Cold Latex in my order).
> 
> ...


Nice review, very thorough.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Can-Killa said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


Thanks. I can always add more detail and answer questions but I figure not everyone wants all of the nitty gritty. Maybe more photos next time.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Well done review. Very informative.

Nice job on the conversion to psuedo tapers.

I find the 1632 configured like that to be very good, flexible performers.

Thanks for posting.


----------

